
YouTube on PS4 has been down for 4 days - andrewstuart
Whilst YouTube on PS4 is running, it has not been possible to sign in for 4 days now.<p>It&#x27;s strange - what could possibly take 4 days to fix?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.independent.co.uk&#x2F;life-style&#x2F;gadgets-and-tech&#x2F;news&#x2F;youtube-ps4-log-in-error-issue-fix-how-to-cast-a9541811.html<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.techradar.com&#x2F;au&#x2F;news&#x2F;ps4-youtube-error-code-np-37602-8<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.google.com&#x2F;youtube&#x2F;thread&#x2F;49846715?hl=en
&quot;If you&#x27;re experiencing issues when trying to log into YouTube from your Sony PlayStation 4 device – we&#x27;re on it! We&#x27;ve seen similar reports and our teams are looking into it. We&#x27;ll circle back with updates soon! Thanks for your patience in the meantime.&quot;<p>Anyone here from Google got any idea what is going on?
======
justinplouffe
I work on console game web services and my guess is that it almost definitely
has something to do with the CA certs that expired this weekend.

